# My Car's Page



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://members.cardomain.com/jayl1967


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice-looking, clean ride, except for the altezzas (IMO). Those rims (Caffeines?) work well with the drop and look better on the Sentra than I would have expected. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

SWEET nice work


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride jay.. let me know if u need n-e-thing


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

know whatd be cool, if you have a digital cam, mark out degrees around your car, 360 / 12 = 30 pictures and tehn create a Quicktime VR of your car. That way you can interact around ur car 360 degrees . 

Just a thought


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks
and about the digital cam Is just a cheap one lol.
Next mod.......... Header. what do you think guys?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

very nice


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

sweet ride!


----------

